# [solved] xserver startet kde4.3.1 nicht

## Asante

hey

hab neulich meine kde4.3.2 version auf die stable 4.3.1. version downgegraded und nu hab ich das problem das der xserver nicht mehr kde automatisch startet, obwohl die XSession variable korrekt gesetzt ist.

```
$ ls /etc/X11/Sessions/

kde-4.3  Xsession

```

```
$ cat /etc/rc.conf | grep XSESSION

# XSESSION is a new variable to control what window manager to start

# value that XSESSION is set to.  The support scripts are smart enough to

# allthough it will work if the user export XSESSION in his .bash_profile, etc.

#        2) even if ~/.xsession exists, if XSESSION can be resolved, it will

XSESSION="kde-4.3"

```

außerdem scheint kwin nicht gestartet zu werden, wenn ich kde manuell mit startkde starte. es werden als window-decorations naemlich die des xservers angezeigt. kwin kann ich nicht manuell starten, weil er dann meckert es wuerd schon ein fenstermanager laufen.

```
$ kwin --replace

Kwin: anscheinend läuft bereits ein Fenstermanager. Kwin wird nicht gestartet.
```

hab schon kde neuinstalliert und auch den .kde ordner geloescht, alles ohne ergebnis.

konnte das problem folgendermaßen loesen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> du scheinst da ja aktuell eine Mischung aus twm und kde WM zu haben...
> 
> versuche es doch mal mit einer .xinitrc
> ...

 

----------

